# Larkin Co. Buffalo Bottle ????



## DigorDie

I just wanted to know if anyone knows if this is a soap bottle . or just in general what it was
 the botle is very small 2 inches square and corked top .


----------



## surfaceone

Hey David,

 Welcome to the Larkin Club. I think your bottle might have contained a number of different 'toiletries."






 "After 1900, Larkin expanded its product offerings beyond soaps and related products to include packaged foods and numerous household products. Products were manufactured under strict purity conditions and the Larkin Company considered themselves the "pure food specialists". Between 1901 and 1909, as its premium business blossomed, it began purchasing manufacturing facilities that produced pottery, glassware, leather, and furniture."
 From the Larkin Company History.






 Not a Larkin user...


----------



## privvydigger

the wolf bit you didn't he!


----------



## surfaceone

I prefer the name Loop Garoo...


----------



## Wangan

HaHa! I havent heard about Loup Garou since my Folklore class in H.S.. Its a wonder I can even remember that far back.[&:]


----------

